# Skid Steer vs. Mini Excavator



## LumberjackRugby (Mar 14, 2013)

Been the tree business for awhile and about to purchase some heavy machinery. Is a Skid Steer/Bobcat better or worse then using a Mini Excavator for everyday tree work? What attachments for the bobcat work best?


----------



## smokey01 (Mar 14, 2013)

LumberjackRugby said:


> Been the tree business for awhile and about to purchase some heavy machinery. Is a Skid Steer/Bobcat better or worse then using a Mini Excavator for everyday tree work? What attachments for the bobcat work best?



I should know better than talk about a skid steer on this site but I would recommend two attachments for the skid steer. 

This backhoe is less expensive and so easy to operate while sitting in the cab.

http://www.quickattach.com/shop-by-department/attachment/backhoes/products/ez-dig/

and the grapple.......I prefer the one without the solid bottom for picking up the loose stuff without taking dirt with it. 

http://www.quickattach.com/shop-by-department/attachment/grapples/products/eagle-talon/

If you can, buy one on tracks, I have strap on tracks but they still tear up lawns too much.

I won't say more or I'll get banned again.



Richard


----------



## newsawtooth (Mar 14, 2013)

LumberjackRugby said:


> Been the tree business for awhile and about to purchase some heavy machinery. Is a Skid Steer/Bobcat better or worse then using a Mini Excavator for everyday tree work? What attachments for the bobcat work best?



In the woods, I use a Mini Ex to skid material and feed the chipper. The size is better suited for moving bigger pieces and easier to manipulate material with. In town a mini skid steer is preferable because it is a smaller platform and more versatile with buckets and forks.

Smokey, how's tricks? You hiring for your other gig? I'll carry your log books.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 14, 2013)

LumberjackRugby said:


> Been the tree business for awhile and about to purchase some heavy machinery. Is a Skid Steer/Bobcat better or worse then using a Mini Excavator for everyday tree work? What attachments for the bobcat work best?



Are you asking about a mini excavator, or a mini skid loader? I have never heard someone using a mini excavator for tree work.

This is a mini excavator:







As far a attachments you can go with. Its all in what you want. Both of the following attachments can be used on mini and full size skid loaders.

You can get a root grapple, like this one






or one like a ryans grapple like this:






I have a toro dingo 425, and also a Cat 236 skid loader. I have used both of them on tree jobs. I use the Dingo alot more. Its like having another guy or two helping.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 14, 2013)

smokey01 said:


> I should know better than talk about a skid steer on this site but I would recommend two attachments for the skid steer.
> 
> This backhoe is less expensive and so easy to operate while sitting in the cab.
> 
> http://www.quickattach.com/shop-by-department/attachment/backhoes/products/ez-dig/



I dont know why anyone would want a backhoe attachment like that. I like to be able to see what i am digging. There is no way you can see what your digging all the time with that setup, plus i bet it is very ineficent.


----------



## smokey01 (Mar 14, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont know why anyone would want a backhoe attachment like that. I like to be able to see what i am digging. There is no way you can see what your digging all the time with that setup, plus i bet it is very ineficent.


Fair enough. 
I will just add that for tree work it needs the thumb attachment.


----------

